# General Discussion > Opinions >  Water Fluoridation: Is it Moral?

## Mitsuo

I am just curious to know how many people support water fluoridation.

We had a huge controversial issue on this in my county in Utah, in 2004. I am strongly against it for many, many, many reasons.

But the one of the main reasons why I don't like it, is because it forces people to take in a chemical through the water system. They should be able to drink their water without being drugged.

To me, it could be the best thing in the world, but forcing something into someones water supply is wrong. Some people have really bad affects toward fluoride. 

The worse thing is that it's not even Sodium Fluoride (The stuff the dentists use). What they use is HydroFluo Silicic Acid. Which is even worse to consume than sodium fluoride. 

Dentists say, "switch and spit", not "switch and swallow". Although, there are some dentists that support it.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I don't agree with it - it seems like forcibly drugging people to me too.

----------


## davetfridge

Also the addition of any substance in the water (other than those use to clean it up) is not regulated as some people might only drink bottled water, no water or only tap water (which could result in an 'overdose' of the particular additive - especially if they take fluoride tablets as well)

----------


## nurizeko

I dont agree either, water must be pure and clean.

Putting stuff in the water smacks of wrong to me, when you drink a cup of water you expect a cup of water, not a situation when you dont know whats in your water.

----------


## Thor

I don't agree with it if it will negatively affect your health.

----------


## Mike Cash

How is this a matter of morality?

----------


## Elizabeth

The crucial factor for me and my family is how much flouridated water prevents tooth decay and how many dentists I've ever been to have strongly endorsed it, which is all of them. The small percentage of people that have a bad reaction can drink bottled water.

----------


## Mitsuo

> How is this a matter of morality?



You don't think it's immoral to force a substance on someone if they don't want it? Hmm... to ones own I guess...
------------------------------------------------------------------------


Here are some more facts about water fluoridation. 

1. It's not Sodium Fluoride, It's a substance called Hydrofluo silicic-acid.
A more toxic form of fluoride. 

2. It cost (my state) 15 million dollars just to install it, and maintain the equipment. In about every fourteen years, the equipment has to be replaced. This costs $1,000,000 a year for every county who has it in their water systems. 

With that money, we could have bought enough fluoride tablets for every person and child, for the next one hundred years. The thing with fluoride tablets is that they can be taken optionally. 

3. If the handlers, which wear a protective suit, get any of the chemical on them, they must give themselves a Calcium shot in multiple areas of the spot in which it spilled. This is because fluoride attacks calcium, thus attacking your bones. By giving yourself a calcium shot, this attracts the fluoride to the recently injected calcium, which then attacks that, instead of the calcium in your bones.


Anyway, that's how it is in my state. I don't know how it is everywhere else.

I will be back with more info later.

----------


## Mitsuo

> The crucial factor for me and my family is how much flouridated water prevents tooth decay and how many dentists I've ever been to have strongly endorsed it, which is all of them. The small percentage of people that have a bad reaction can drink bottled water.


The thing with this is, fluoride in the water systems is systematic application. So it hardens the dentin, not the enamel. The Dentin is not suppose to get hard. It also attacks your bones, with the potential of Fluorosis.

You need topical application. Which is fluoride tablets, and those arent's forced upon people.

----------


## Pachipro

Damn I wish I could answer this, but I am leaving for Japan in a few hours and must get ready. I've done quite bit of reading on this subject so I can answer in pretty good detail.



> The crucial factor for me and my family is how much flouridated water prevents tooth decay and how many dentists I've ever been to have strongly endorsed it, which is all of them. The small percentage of people that have a bad reaction can drink bottled water.


Then I say, based on what I have read, you are slowly poisoning your family. The reason why dentists endorse it is because the ADA tells them fluoride is ok. The FDA tells the ADA and AMA that fluoride is ok because they have "research" and "test results" which were usually sponsored by the aluminum industry which also puts quite a bit of cash into their pockets also. No one does their own research and there is much evidence/research to the contrary which is usually squashed by the FDA as they have final say and we all know that money talks. Therefore doctors and dentists believe everything they read in their professional publications as after all they've done the research right? Or it wouldn't be printed. 

Example: I recently read a research paper conducted by Vanderbilt University's medical institute in which they said coffee was good for the body and can be quite healthy. Great, I thought. I love coffee. After reading the entire story, in little print at the end was, "Research sponsored by the Coluimbia Coffee Institute"! which probably made a huge donation also to the University. I say look who sponsored the research first.

What about VIOXX. It turned out it causes heart attacks and the research was covered up by the makers and the FDA approved it when there was also research to the contrary. Remember that fiasco last year?

Do a little research and you will discover that the flouride used in tap water is one of the most toxic substances known to man. It is a waste by-product of Aluminum production. It is way to get rid of it and make big money on it. Fluoride also causes humans and anamals to become docile even in the smallest amounts like that in water and tooth-paste.

There are a number of scientific studies that prove a) flouridating us does not help fight tooth decay and b) that fluoridation is doing everyone exposed to it harm in the long run as it builds up in the body.

It has been shown that in areas where there is flouridation the cancer rate has increased, people age prematurely, their teeth drop out, and their bones get very brittle as they age. Even minor shocks can cause a hip fracture in an elderly person which is virtually a death sentence to them.

It also causes chromosomal damage which is then passed on to the next generation, and the next. Cities and towns are adding from 0.6ppm(parts per million) to as high as 8.0ppm of flouride to your water. Coke has a whopping 2.56ppm and Diet Coke has 2.96ppm.

Don't take my word for it. Read _Fluoride, The Aging Factor_, by Dr. Yiamouyiannis. He's got all the research data there for you.

How do they get away with it? Well it's a multi-billion dollar business that's why:



> 2. It cost (my state) 15 million dollars just to install it, and maintain the equipment. In about every fourteen years, the equipment has to be replaced. This costs $1,000,000 a year for every county who has it in their water systems.


Studies have shown that Sodium and aluminium flouride causes irreversable memory loss (I thought it was the marajuana!), dyslexia, and behavorial and learning problems. Just what kids need today right? But I guess the schools can solve that problem by sedating them with Ritalin. How many Cokes have your or your kids drunk today?

A study done in the late 90's by the Department of Toxicology, Forsyth Institute, The Department of Pediatric Dentistry, Eastman Dental Center, and Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory, Iowa State University cited a study done by Chinese scientists who found that a flouride dose of only 3-11ppm could affect the nervous system directly. This is within the amount in most drinking water. Add to that to the flouride in toothpaste and mouth rinses, in cola drinks, commercial beverages, dietary suppliments and even in everyday food and you begin to buil up high toxicity levels in the body.

Another Chinese study showed that fluoride also affects the attention span. Worse yet American researchers now suspect that fluorides, possibly in conjunction with aluminum (beverage cans, antacids) could be the root cause of the recent enormous increase in Alzheimers disease. Maybe it took from the 30's when I think it was first being mass introduced, till now to build up to levels toxic enough to most individuals.

If you think I'm exaggerating here, you can look it up yourself in Vol 17, #2, 1995, _Neurotoxicology and Teratology_

Fluoride also mottles teeth. Several years ago a group of people in England sued Colgate for the mottling of their teeth caused by flouride in their toothpaste. And they won! Colgate settled out of court for about $2,000 each. I wonder why? Is it because they didn't want th truth to come out in the courts?.

I can continue to cite test after test if you want. I can also cite tests done between flouridated and non-flouridated cities in the US that proved the opposite of what we are told in that there was absolutely no increase in tooth decay of the non-flouridated cities over a span of 10 years. That study was squashed and the non-flouridated city eventually flurodated the water supply. 

The bottom line is flouride, in any amout is poison, plain and simple.

----------


## Mitsuo

Pachipro, you have made my day! If I didn't know better, I would think that you were reading my mind!

I am sooo glad that you posted that, and am glad to know that you have done your research. 

If people would just do the research before making a decision and voting......

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Pachipro, that info has scared me! I am going to look for some fluoride free toothpaste  :Blush:

----------


## Maciamo

If I ain't wrong, fluor is an oxidant and as such is dangerous for health. Wikipedia says that Fluoride is toxic and causes death in high dosage. In low dose, it can still cause fluorosis, with effects yellowing of teeth, hypothyroidism, or brittling of bones and teeth.

In any case, you'd be better off drinking bottled mineral water than tap water (I don't trust governments and public pipelines). Another serious health concern with tap water is lead, if your house or your building still has lead pipes (should be prohibited, it is as much of a hazard as asbestos !). This not only causes brain damages, it is responsible for antisocial behaviours and personality disorders.

----------


## Kinsao

Wow. All this info. I kind of wish I'd never read it, though... ~eyes toothpaste tube suspiciously~ 

As someone with a high risk of developing brittle bones, this sounds like bad news for people in the same position as me...  :Sad: 




> Fluoride also causes humans and anamals to become docile even in the smallest amounts like that in water and tooth-paste.


Cor blimey.  :Sou ka:  Next time I'm feeling all hot under the collar I'll head straight for the bathroom shelf........ adds a new meaning to the phrase 'foaming at the mouth'...  :Embarrassment:

----------

